# Windows SBS 2003 license error



## marshm89 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

One of our clients is have a issue with there server.
they keep getting the error message: "Warning: License usage for a product licensed in per server mode is nearing the maximum number of licenses purchased. Consult the Application event log or Licensing from the Administrative Tools folder for more information."
This error message appears when nothing is done.
I have looked through the event logs and I cannot see anything relevent apart form this.
Any suggestions? this would be greatly appreciated!

Kind regards

Matt


----------

